# clover



## Piedmont (Nov 1, 2007)

They make a broad leaf weed killer that kills clover but not grass. 

Be sure you want to do that, clover is a beneficial plant it's a legume and has a taproot. A legume is a special plant that grows beneficial bacteria on its roots that adds Nitrogen into the soil. Nitrogen is the most important nutrient of all plants needs and usually the one in short supply. It's taproot helps break up and aerate soil, and since it goes deep brings life to the depths of your soil, not just the surface. 

Back in the day grass seed ALWAYS included clover seed as well, it created a healthier lawn. The clover added Nitrogen to the soil which the grass benefited from and its taproot helped break up and aerate soil naturally. Kids also loved looking in patches of clover for the "4-leaf" ones, or watching the bees busily working on their flowers. Then, the broadleaf killer was invented which unfortunately was pretty much a failure as it killed not only weeds but clover as well and clover wasn't a weed... so they started marketing that clover is now a weed and you need to purchase the broadleaf weed killer to get rid of it. People bought into it, killed off their clover, without its benefits their lawns suffered so they had to buy their fertilizer to replace what the clover did. It turned into a great money maker, if you used their broadleaf weed killer, you had to buy their fertilizer, buy their garden tools to aerate as there wasn't clover doing any of that naturally anymore.

I personally look at lawns with a some clover in them in a whole new way, marveling at how they're naturally improving the lawn & soil as they add more nutrients than they take. I guess after learning about how important clover is I look at it, and lawns with them differently and find ones with little patches of clover very charming. But, you shouldn't have TOO much of it. If you do it's usually a sign you have a soil problem, particularly Nitrogen poor which makes it difficult for other plants to grow and where clover excels. If it's everywhere fix your nitrogen problem (by throwing alfalfa pellets or rabbit feed over the area periodically) and remove some of your clover.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

I agree with everything Piedmont said. We take care of our garden and yard completely organically, because who wants chemical weed killers and chemical fertilizers on their kid's hands and feet? 
Clover is a beneficial plant and you'll probably notice that the grass growing in the clover patches is taller and greener. 

Test your soil, and if it's in the right ranges, just let the clover be and it'll keep your soil healthy. If your soil is nutrient poor you can supplement it organically with blood meal.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

chefjb98 said:


> how do you get rid of clover from growing all over your yard anyone i need some help


I absolutely hate clover in my yard. Coincidentally, I live in the town of Clover.

This spring I used a Scotts Turf Builder With PLUS 2 Weed Control. I walked around the yard a couple days later and with just the dew from the nights, the clover were all shriveled up. I was extremely happy. I have no more clover in my grass but it's persistent and pops up in all my pots and flower beds.

Scotts/Ortho also makes a selective clover and chickweed killer that works well called Ortho Weed-B-Gon Chickweed, Clover and Oxalis Killer.


----------

